# duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what?



## veridikus (Oct 22, 2006)

I just feel so incredibly alienated by watching people "loving up" their social conventions. I've been told I'm articulate but that's not a trait that really flies so well within the typical work and family milieus. Even when writing things out I sort of labor over exactly how it is that I'm going to put things into words. I always figured that expressing myself in a unique way was just something I did to keep myself entartained, but its pretty much compulsive at this point. Holidays and other rituals are pretty much meaningless to me. ("duuude duude 4:20 duude" "oh shut up and toke!")

also I'm always put off by trendiness/or trends. 

also I have the offbeat sense of humor thing going too and often find myself the only one laughing at certain things. and I laugh LOUDLY too- I am known for my raucous laugh - another thing to feel self-conscious about! the reason I don't like my laugh is it sounds to me like nothing but nervous energy escaping.


anyway I was posting to find out whether there'd be a "me too" or whether anyone would reinforce my suspicion of this being a potential flag for asperger's or something. We all learn from each other, right?


----------



## veridikus (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know how the pothead theme got in there, I haven't smoked in ages!


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I think there's a link about Asperger's syndrome (mild side of spectrum) in secondary disorders part of forum.
Can't answer your questions though.


----------



## veridikus (Oct 22, 2006)

I realized a bit late this might be the wrong forum, my apologies.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I think it works in this forum, too. Maybe one of the mods will move it if need be.

Anyway, I think most disorders, autism included, exist on a continuum. I think I have some tendencies that put me on that continuum, maybe at a 2 or 3 out of 10. I work with people who are diagnosed as autistic, most of whom are at least moderately mentally retarded also, and one of the prevalent features is an inability to read people's social cues. This really kills their interest in socializing, even accounting for other deficits they may have. I have that big time.

The people I work with also have a tendency to interact with things , and in a manner, that appear meaningless or ineffective. I'm there, too.


----------



## melancholy (Oct 26, 2006)

I've pondered whether I may Asperger's syndrome... but if I do, it's probably a mild form. I don't really know how to socialize the way most people do because I really don't like what everyone else likes. I could care less about the popular shows on TV... like Lost, or American Idol, or any of that stuff... if I watch TV at all it's like, the Discovery Channel, History Channel or Animal Planet. I hate "popular" music for the most part... I hate small talk... I really don't have much to talk about with my peers. Often times I'll just say something that I think is funny and people look at me like I'm crazy. I also have sensitivity to loud sounds and florescent lights... and a bunch of obsessive thinking/habits... and a lot of stuff that I don't really feel like getting into right now. But maybe it's Inattentive ADD or OCD... or something else entirely... like just being "individual"


----------



## philipgarret (Oct 25, 2006)

*"me too"*

I could have written the original post verbatim and every word of it would be true.

Socializing would be so much easier if it wasn't for other people.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Eh, aspergers is very over diagnosed these days. Autism even in its weakest form is very serious and shouldnt be diagnosed all willy nilly. Anyway, yes i went through a time where i belived i could have a form of autism but really it just turns out im a dysthymic with inattentive ad/hd.

Things like small talk drive me absolutely nuts and i have a problem identifying with other people. When people say things like "im lonely" or whatever i have no idea what they're talking about...i would be glad to be alone all the time if possible.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I would suggest you read some of the people's experiences on this forum: http://www.wrongplanet.net/forums.html

It confirmed for me that I'm on the autistic spectrum. I've also done a lot of reading about it online and it seems the more I read about it the more it seems like me. They also say the best way to know about a disorder is reading the experiences of people who actually have it.


----------



## veridikus (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm pretty suprised to have gotten a positive response to this at all... in that I never expected anyone else to mirror my own feelings or experiences. 
It's strange how I could have written either response by DB or Melancholy as well. Point for point, same thing here. 

I've looked into asperger's and I share some of the social traits but not enough to make me want to rush and self-diagnose. 
Maybe I've just been unlucky. Unlucky and stubbornly individualistic. Life's course has brought me to a point where I can't tell whether it was an inattentive add problem(or is most of social reality really just that boring ?) that lead to a cyclothymic/anxious personality or vice versa? I suppose a mental health professional could help sort it out somewhat but I'm leery of psychopharmaceuticals.

Trying to salvage an optimistic outlook on all of this but---it takes so very long...sorry to sound like such a downer.

Know what else is the kicker? When I finally do meet a person that seems to have an intelligent and refreshing way of approaching the world more often than not I become too self-conscious to try to establish any sort of genial relationship- I sort of tell myself I'd prefer to wait until things "get better"... ah well. 
Things are sort of looking up I spose, I've finally got a job I'm halfway satisfied with for the first time in years and think of it as one of the preconditions I'll use to try and get through all this b*ll****.

Thanks for listening, guys.


----------



## veridikus (Oct 22, 2006)

also thank you for the link ghostgurl...I've found much interesting reading there- was a bit hesitant myself to actually look into exactly this sort of thing, as it seems to be a bit of a trend for people to be "catching" AS these days.


----------



## Bittersweet (Nov 8, 2006)

Holidays are pointless and meaningless and just a way for companys to make money and people to get gifts and get a day off.

I laugh really loudly and can't control it. I saw a lady in the store with rollers in the store and cracked up and went to another isle and was laughing so hard i leaned against the shelves to stay up and not drop the juice i was holding(which was shaking). It hurts I laugh so hard sometimes.

And I don't think things other people think is funny is funny. Watching comedy movies is a waste of my time.

Trends are for evil posers and fake people in general cause they don't want to stick out and they can't think for themselves and buy magazines like People which tell them what is like SOOO in and what is like SOOO out.

But what does any of this have to do with mental retardation.
Everyone who watches crap like desperate housewives and think it's like so cool and meaning is retarded.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I've thought about SA being a form of Autism (an ASD, as they would say). there are many similarities, but then again many personality types share some common characteristics to autism, so I'm leaning against it. 
Also for those suspicious of being an Aspie, try this quiz.
http://www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php

I took an older version of this a while ago, I'll have to try the new verison out.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Chrysalii said:


> I've thought about SA being a form of Autism (an ASD, as they would say). there are many similarities, but then again many personality types share some common characteristics to autism, so I'm leaning against it.
> Also for those suspicious of being an Aspie, try this quiz.
> http://www.rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php
> 
> I took an older version of this a while ago, I'll have to try the new verison out.


Your Aspie score: 146 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 69 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Your Aspie score: 108 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 92 of 200
You are both Aspie and neurotypical

I shouldn't be surprised. I've always been a weirdo


----------



## prisoner_of_myself (Oct 26, 2006)

What does this test mean??
I just took it and it said I was both Aspie and neurotypical. Does that mean I have autism?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like I am neurotypical


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry, I know it's an old topic.

Your Aspie score: 145 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 85 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


...but holy crap at my Aspie score! When I first heard of aspergers I looked it up and compared myself to the symptoms... but figured I wasn't even close. But when answering those questions I was surprised at how the questions fit. Especially when it came to valuing personal interests more than anything else, and feeling completely frustrated when interrupted while engaged in said interest. Also the complusive rocking, pen clicking and fear of touch.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

Your Aspie score: 162 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 60 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

- Hmm; if I have this it would explain a lot of things about me; it's a really high Aspie score.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Your Aspie score: 131 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 85 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

Your Aspie score: 131 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 74 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

OOOkay.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

Did anyone take the quiz and find out they were *not *aspie or neurotypical. It came up for me that I was both and I don't know if that is really the case.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Your Aspie score: 156 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 31 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

What does the neurotypical score represent?


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Your Aspie score: 156 of 200
> Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 31 of 200
> You are very likely an Aspie
> 
> What does the neurotypical score represent?


How "normal" you are.

Because wikipedia has everything 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurotypical


----------



## nelliefar (Mar 27, 2007)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

yikes. I got a 167 and I chose "I don't know" for a lot of the answers. I'm not sure I want to know for sure.

I feel a little sick to my stomach, actually.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

I didn't look at a single question and randomly clicked through the quiz and still got 95 of 200 "You seem to have both Aspie and neurotypical traits" 
:roll


----------



## phob33 (Mar 31, 2007)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

Sorry, but I think this post is hilarious---aspie and all. I'm afraid to go to the site because it'll say the same thing. Actually, I'm NOT going there. Maybe there's a test somewhere called "are you a pickle or a cucumber?"


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

A friend of mine likes aspie, but thats another story altogether.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Your Aspie score: 64 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 146 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Your Aspie score: 57 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 160 of 200
You are very likely neurotypical

Looks like somebody has no excuse...


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

i think a lot of the criteria for aspergers can apply to many people. and most of it is pretty consistant with the traits of social anxiety, which can be scary.

its funny that this subject should come up, because several months ago i was in the same situation. my therapist suggested that my younger brother might have it, so i read up on it and it seemed very likely to me that she was right. then after being able to relate to the 'socially awkward' aspects of aspergers, and finding out that it runs in families, i became paranoid that i might have it too. then i took a handful of test/quizzes, that all indicated it was highly unlikely that i have it. i was overwhelmingly relieved. it was even to a point whre i was willing to accept it as a part of myself because i was so hopelessly convinced i had aspergers.

but yeah my point is, that if you suspect you have it, dont freak out, just do your research. take tests and be totally honest. if you have it its not the end of the world, its not uncommom nowadays. it also makes you unique, which is a good thing right!? :boogie


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

me again..
i think this is a very interesting post, and deserves some more outisde info

*How is Social Anxiety Different from Asperger's Disorder?*

Note: Although this is not a major area of misdiagnosis today, we receive one or two letters a week concerning this subject. Social anxiety and Asperger's disorder are very different in nature and should not be confused.

Social anxiety disorder is markedly different than Asperger's Disorder in that Asperger's is a pervasive developmental disorder (also called a milder version of autism) and that people with social anxiety disorder do not display the patterns of behavior expected in definitions A and B.

Asperger's Disorder is "a milder variant of Autistic Disorder. Both Asperger's Disorder and Autistic Disorder are in fact subgroups of a larger diagnostic category. This larger category is called either Autistic Spectrum Disorders or Pervasive Developmental Disorders" according to Dr. R. Kaan Ozbayrak of the University of Massachusetts Medical School.

Definition A also does not fit because anxiety is not the cause of these behaviors in Asperger's as it is when it occurs in people with social anxiety disorder.

Asperger's Disorder is not defined by anxiety -- and having anxiety is not a part of the definition of this disorder.

read the rest at http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/asperger.html


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

Your Aspie score: 150 of 200
Your neurotypical (non-autistic) score: 58 of 200
You are very likely an Aspie

I've felt strongly towards me being on the spectrum for a while now. I didn't even know the disorder existed until 2 years ago..but yeah i have felt 'different' (especially socially) the majority of my life.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or*



AllieM said:


> me again..
> i think this is a very interesting post, and deserves some more outisde info
> 
> *How is Social Anxiety Different from Asperger's Disorder?*
> ...


Actually it is quite possible for people with Asperger's to have anxiety, but it may present itself differently than those with social anxiety disorder. I'm thinking that the anxiety might have more to do with not knowing what to do in social situations rather than fearing that others are judging them. I also believe that it is possible to get SAD because of Asperger's because after failing so many times in social situations and being rejected by peers it is easy to see why.

People with Asperger's Syndrome can also become overwhelmed a lot by both social situations and by having sensory sensitivites to bright lights, loud sounds, and certain smells.

It is a myth that people with Asperger's Syndrome can't get anxiety. To quote from Temple Grandin: "Fear is the main emotion in autism".


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or*



ghostgurl said:


> It is a myth that people with Asperger's Syndrome can't get anxiety. To quote from Temple Grandin: "Fear is the main emotion in autism".


I read somewhere that people with High Functioning Autism rather than Asperger's don't tend to care as much what people think therefore are not as anxious in social situations as aspies.

I could be wrong.


----------



## RWolfe506 (Apr 20, 2007)

*re: duuuude. is this possibly a mild form of autism, or what*

I was neurotypical on both tests, but it's interesting to note that I've been diagnosed with pretty severe Avoidant Personality Disorder, so social anxiety is a huge part of my life.

Because for some time, certain people thought I had asperger's, it's been explained to me that the difference bet it and AvPD is that an avoidant or anybody else with social anxiety desperately want to be social, but can't because they get too anxious, whereas an Aspie simply has no interest in having a social life. If an Aspie doesn't care, I think it's impossible to feel anxious about it. That's not to say that they don't get anxious about other things.


----------

